# [Game / Free] 100m Stunt



## apptention (May 12, 2013)

h34r: Game Features 
1. Very Hard 
2. Easy operation method 
3. Mono-style graphics 
4. 100 Stages 
5. The star system 
6. Rankings and achievements 
7. No cash items

h34r: Game objective 
Avoid a variety of patterns of enemies and obstacles to reach the 100m stage.

h34r: Control method 
Users are solely able to use the jump (Tab) to control the height of the character. 
Left and right direction of the character occurs automatically when the character touches at both ends of the wall on the screen.


----------

